# Logos 4 question



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 15, 2009)

Does Logos 4 read all your previous PBBs? I hear that v4 does not have a PBB yet, but am curious if it even reads your old ones.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## thegospel (Dec 15, 2009)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Does Logos 4 read all your previous PBBs? I hear that v4 does not have a PBB yet, but am curious if it even reads your old ones.
> 
> Thanks in advance,



v4 does not read PBB files yet, it is not do out until the 2nd Quarter 2010. The PBB format is supposed to be even better, but the question remains as to whether the current PBB file format will be compatible.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 15, 2009)

This is the reason why I have kept Logos 3 on my computer side by side with Logos 4.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 15, 2009)

I had been thinking of downloading the Logos 4 shell, but seeing how most of my stuff is PBB, there really is no point.


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Dec 22, 2009)

Instead of starting a new thread, i thought it would be better to ask here, 

a friend is getting Logo's 4 Scholars Library soon. can you suggest any resources he should get that do not already come with it? he doesnt need anything that has to do with biblical languages because he's also getting bibleworks 8 which covers that

thanks


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 22, 2009)

Which Scholar's Library?

They sell the basic, silver, gold, platinum, and portfolio, ranging in price from $630 to $4,290.

Here is the comparison chart: http://www.logos.com/comparison.


----------



## MikelKenn89 (Dec 22, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Which Scholar's Library?
> 
> They sell the basic, silver, gold, platinum, and portfolio, ranging in price from $630 to $4,290.
> 
> Here is the comparison chart: Comparison Chart - Compare Logos Bible Software Packages.



the basic one


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 22, 2009)

Baker Exegetical Commentary on the New Testament (8 Vols.) 
Baker New Testament Commentary (12 Vols.) 
Charles Simeon’s Horae Homileticae Commentary (21 Vols.)
New American Commentary (37 Vols.)
Baker Encyclopedia of the Bible (4 Vols.) 
Encyclopedia of Christianity (Vols. 1–4)
Hermeneutics Collection (12 Vols.)
A. W. Pink Collection (40 Vols.)
Berkouwer’s Studies in Dogmatics (14 Vols.)
Continuity and Discontinuity 
The Dictionary of Historical Theology 
Dogmatic Theology, Shedd
Works of John Bunyan (61 Vols.)
Early Church Fathers (37 Vols.)
Analytical Key to the Old Testament (4 Vols.) 
Beginning Biblical Hebrew (Futato) 
Grammar of the Greek New Testament in the Light of Historical Research 
A Grammatical Analysis of the Greek New Testament 
Hebrew Grammar, by Friedrich Heinrich Wilhelm Gesenius 
Exegetical Dictionary of the New Testament (3 Vols.)
A Greek–English Lexicon of the New Testament and Other Early Christian Literature, 3rd ed. (BDAG) 
A Greek–English Lexicon of the Septuagint 
Hebrew and Aramaic Lexicon of the Old Testament 
Hebrew and Chaldee Lexicon to the Old Testament Scriptures, by Friedrich Heinrich Wilhelm Gesenius 
Liddell and Scott Greek–English Lexicon

Depending on the interests of the person and money, I would commend the aforementioned books as valuable.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Baker Exegetical Commentary on the New Testament (8 Vols.)
> Baker New Testament Commentary (12 Vols.)
> Charles Simeon’s Horae Homileticae Commentary (21 Vols.)
> New American Commentary (37 Vols.)
> ...


 If he gets the Baker Exegetical Commentary then just upgrade to Platinum - especially now given the special upgrade price.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jan 12, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Baker Exegetical Commentary on the New Testament (8 Vols.)
> ...



The person who Mikel was referring to was me, while I was still in consultation with the Lord regarding joining this forum, so I thank him publicly at this time for relaying this question.

I definitely would've done that if I had the money. Problem was that I didn't. If I had waited any longer, I risked losing out on the 25% deal (bear in mind this was back in mid-December). The upgrade will only cost about $300 for Gold, and $500 for Platinum (give or take $50) on Logos 4. As such, it will not be an issue to upgrade further when I get a stream of money coming in.

I had thought about getting BibleWorks along with Scholar Basic, but I opted to go up to Scholar Silver because, from what I could surmise, I would only get about 10-15 resources for $350 (The rest were duplicated on Scholar Silver). Besides, I had tested out both pieces of software, and I enjoyed working with Logos a lot better. Personally could not justify buying it.

Thank you for your recommendation guys. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## tommyb (Jan 16, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Baker Exegetical Commentary on the New Testament (8 Vols.)
> Baker New Testament Commentary (12 Vols.)
> Charles Simeon’s Horae Homileticae Commentary (21 Vols.)
> New American Commentary (37 Vols.)
> ...



I would add to the list, "The complete Word Study Dictionary" by Zodiates. It is my favorite lexicon by far and I use it virtually every time I fire up Logos. Some of the entries are mini commentaries on their own. A great resource.


----------

